# How do i preserve labels on a privy dug bottle?



## ilovejake24 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a general question for all you diggers out there. It seems that every time i pull out some labeled meds etc from a dryer pit, they often have there original labels still intact. Problem is, when the labels hit the outside air, they quickly dissolve and blow off the bottle in a rather short period of time. Any ideas on how you would preserve these labels? Thanks for the help!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 8, 2011)

Try making a thin mixture of white elmers glue and water. Brush it on the label with a soft brush. That might work.
 If you end up not liking it you can always remove with hot water.


----------



## chosi (Mar 8, 2011)

Take a photo of it.  I don't mean that as a wise-guy answer - there are bottles I've dug with labels that I wish I had photographed before the label disappeared, so I can remember what the bottle contained.


----------



## ilovejake24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I've talked to people who carry a can of hair spray with them and quickly spray the labels. Just wanted to know if anyone had any general info on what they use or what they have heard.


----------



## crystinej (Mar 16, 2011)

I am the Laboratory Director for an archaeological firm out west, curaton facilities use RHOPLEX as it is archival and shouldn't devalue the bottle.


----------



## blade (Mar 16, 2011)

Very carefully .


----------



## #1twin (Mar 16, 2011)

I sometimes carry a spray can of clear sealer when digging ACL's. You can clean it off the unpainted area after it has dried. Hope this helps.   

 Marvin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the Elmers idea and you could probably mix some in a spray bottle. 
 I brushed a dump find off once and spayed a light coat of WD on it. The bottle was inside a can but it was still damp when I dug it though. What there was is still there after 30 years and it was easy to clean around it.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't mean to take over this post or anything, but I've got a Dr. J. Hostetter's stomach Bitters with most of the Directions label still intact. I'd like to preserve it in the best shape possible without ruining or losing its natural appearance because its pretty interesting since it's still readable. You can see that some parts the glue or whatever held the label on evaporated or something and now there's pockets of air underneath the label. Would these ideas work for that as well or is there something else I can do? Thanks, and again sorry for taking over the post ilovejake24.







[/IMG]


----------



## ilovejake24 (Mar 19, 2011)

No problem on the high jack![] Anyone that can help or can add to the post is more than welcome.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Brandon,

 Did'ya have a look at crystinej's post above? This RHOPLEX sounds kinda interesting. Comes in a number of formulations...


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm only going to be using it for one bottle right now. I wouldn't really want to pay for something then not use the rest of it before it expires, which has happened to me on several occasions. It's a really good price and all, but most of it would go to waste. I do like the elmer's glue and water mix idea but I don't really know what the label looks like after. I want it to look as normal and natural as possible. I guess I'm just kind of picky with my bottles.[8|]


----------

